# Wings Over Wayne 2009



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

The kids and I go every year (except last year when it was canceled)

Saturday, April 25th & Sunday, April 26th

http://www.wingsoverwayneairshow.com/


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm going on Sunday. I can't wait, I'm like a little kid over here! LOL!


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

I get the show both days. I'm in the direct flight path depending on the wind from the base.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm leaving in a few minutes.


I used to live near the South end of the runway, on Casey mill Rd. off of Arrington Bridge Road.

(just my luck that I moved and now there is a shooting range about 1 mile from that house)


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

http://s67.photobucket.com/albums/h314/av8rnc/2009 Wings Over Wayne/?albumview=slideshow

[yt]



[/yt]


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey, Bruce, what's the parking situation like? The only thing that bothered me about the last air show I went to was how poorly they handled the parking situation.

Oh, and because my dad is beside himself, what does it cost to buy water there?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

If you go in the Oak Forest Road entrance it's not a problem. Through the gate take a left and then a right and you're in the parking area. Short walk to the buses that will take you to the entrance or you can walk.

http://www.wingsoverwayneairshow.com/directions.html

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=e...d=102386959009103044908.00046868a526484c37ea0

Didn't actually buy any food or drink while we were there. I glanced at the prices once, lowest thing on there was $4. Bottled water will be expensive...like any similar free event...movie theater prices.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> If you go in the Oak Forest Road entrance it's not a problem. Through the gate take a left and then a right and you're in the parking area. Short walk to the buses that will take you to the entrance or you can walk.
> 
> http://www.wingsoverwayneairshow.com/directions.html
> 
> ...


Cool, thank you.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Went today, it was awesome! My father and I got ourselves into a really good position right behind the VIP area, so we everything. I came home with a severe sunburn to remember it all by (yes, I re-applied sunblock hourly and still got burned to a crisp).


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

My friend finally uploaded his photos.

from a local news story:


> The Wilson's Mills Fire Department's restored 1947 Mack fire truck was on display April 25 at the Wings Over Wayne Air Show at Seymour Johnson Air Force Base in Goldsboro. Fire Captain Anthony Medlin and firefighter Todd Moore displayed the antique fire engine to the public. The "Mack" as it is called by Wilson's Mills firefighters, was the organizations first fire truck when the department originally formed in 1972. The used truck, Engine 245, was purchased for $4,000 and served the rural volunteer fire department for nine years until it was sold in 1981 to pay for a new, more modern, truck. After several years of searching, Wilson's Mills volunteer firefighters located the truck in Lumberton, NC in 2002 and purchased the truck, which had been sitting for years in a field, for $600. In 2006, the truck was restored by inmates at the Piedmont Correctional Center in Salisbury, work that was paid for with $18,000 in donations from firefighters and community members. The Mack is pictured, with Fire Captain Anthony Medlin, alongside the Navy's Blue Angel's F/A 18 Hornets.


----------

